# ID This Badge



## air-ops (30 May 2007)

I am looking for some information on a CF Pilot Flight Suit Patch that I picked up recently. It is marked 29 (F) Squadron, which is an RAF Squadron, and I am assuming that this pilot was on exchange with that Squadron. Is anyone familiar with this patch, or something similar? Any information would be much appreciated. Thanks. George Quigley


----------



## Inch (30 May 2007)

That's an RAF name tag. The RN and RAF put wings and names on their patches since they only wear the one patch. We wear wings and name tags on separate patches.

As you suspected, I would say Canadian pilot on exchange with the RAF. We don't wear patches like that in Canada.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 May 2007)

Too bad they look really cool.


----------



## Greymatters (30 May 2007)

I dont think we ever had a 29th Fighter Squadron...  

Here is the UK RAF one:

http://www.raf.mod.uk/structure/29squadron.cfm


----------



## Globesmasher (30 May 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> The RN and RAF put wings and names on their patches since they only wear the one patch.



As does the USAF ...... you know come to think of it ... are we (Canada) the only one's who wear two different badges, one for the name and one for the wings??  Just wondering.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 May 2007)

The Brits students here have wings on left side, and name tag on right side.  Some Fighter guys in Canada have name and wings on left too!!

Max


----------



## Sf2 (31 May 2007)

I have seen Canadian patches that mimic the name and wings on one single patch.  The one posted appears to be a Canadian on exchange at an RAF squadron.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (31 May 2007)

I've been posted with Three operation Canadian Air Force Squadrons, been on many TD's, deployments within air force operations and I have yet to see this patch that you're speaking of, wings and name on the same patch. Not on a Canadian Aircrew member posted with a Canadian Squadron.


----------



## Crimmsy (31 May 2007)

Here it is, there are a few guys around Cold Lake that wear them: 






And one in colour:





edit: images from www.dbes.ca


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (31 May 2007)

The fighter world is always unique!! Are those even authorized?


----------



## Crimmsy (31 May 2007)

As I understand it, there was a time when the fighter guys wore American flightsuits. My guess is that those badges are artifacts from that time period.


----------



## medaid (31 May 2007)

I think they look quite spiffy!


----------



## Sf2 (31 May 2007)

Of course they're authorized!!  They made them didnt they?


----------



## Inch (31 May 2007)

SF2 said:
			
		

> Of course they're authorized!!  They made them didnt they?



Is that sarcasm?

DBES is an embroidery shop in Dartmouth, NS. He'll make anything you want, he does all our air detachment badges as well as name tags and sqn patches. He made me wings on the same template as my name tag so that they match in size, shape and colour or shade.

In short, unless it comes from supply, it's not issued kit. CO's have incredible powers in approving different badges so there's really not much of a standard across the CF other than name tag on the right, wings on the left and Sqn patch on the right shoulder. What shape, colour, style, etc name tag is individual to the unit.


----------



## medaid (31 May 2007)

wow those badges look nice! Do you have a contact info for DBES Inch?


----------



## bison33 (1 Jun 2007)

Here ya go:

http://www.dbes.ca/


----------



## medaid (1 Jun 2007)

Oh Cheers!


----------



## Globesmasher (1 Jun 2007)

Avro_Arrow_1976 said:
			
		

> The fighter world is always unique!! Are those even authorized?



No.

Order of dress on CF flight suits is detailed in 1 Cdn Air Div Orders, Vol 1, article 1-006.  Fighter Squadrons wear US style nomex flight suits and the orders surrounding the wear, use and badging of those flight suits is spelled out in 1,006 Annex B.

That being said, as Inch mentioned, Sqn COs have latitude to "adjust".

Denis, at dbes, does some great work .... (not meant to be an advertizing plug).


----------



## Greymatters (1 Jun 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> That being said, as Inch mentioned, Sqn COs have latitude to "adjust".



I think the word is 'tolerate'...


----------

